# Lautstärke von mp3-Dateien verändern



## Marc Römer (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo, liebe Community !

Ich habe jede Menge Hörspiele im mp3-Format, die ich auf's Handy ziehen möchte. Allerdings haben die alle eine unterschiedliche Lautstärke. Das geht von 81,2 bis hin zu 98,6. Bisher habe ich fast nur Musiktitel verändert und das Programm MP3-Gain dafür verwendet. Hier habe ich den Ziewert für "normale Lautstärke" von 89,0 auf 100,0 hochgesetzt. Bei den Musiktiteln war das auch immer vom Klang her richtig gut. Bei den Hörspielen ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, dass die Stimmen dröhnen und übersteuern. 

Nun meine Frage: Ich würde die Titel gern einheitlich auf eine Lautstärke anpassen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Nehmen wir mal an, ich wähle 89,0 wie von MP3-Gain voreingestellt, würden dann die Titel die ich lauter mache, auch wieder dröhnen? Und was passiert mit den Titeln, die ich leiser mache? Verlieren die dann an Qualität? Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die dann rauschen könnten. 

Oder mache ich da etwas ganz falsch?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (21. Januar 2019)

Hi Marc,

in so einem Fall solltest du besser nicht einfach an der Lautstärke drehen, sondern eine "Normalisieren" Funktion verwenden. Audacity ist z.b. ein kostenloses Tool, was das kann.

Die Normalisieren Funktion wird die ganze Aufnahme analysieren, die lauteste Stelle suchen, und dann die ganze Aufnahme so verstärken, dass diese lauteste Stelle gerade nicht übersteuert. Diese Funktion kannst du blind ausführen, und es wird keine Übersteuerungen geben.

Falls ein "unwichtiger" Peak in der Aufname dafür sorgt, dass die ganze Datei trotz Normalisieren relativ leise bleibt, kann man vorher noch einen Kompressor drüber jagen, der nur die lauten Peaks leiser macht.. danach dann normalisieren. Dazu mehr wenn nötig.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Januar 2019)

Die Angleichung der Lautheit unterschiedlicher Aufnahmen mittels "Normalisieren" auf Basis des Spitzenpegels ist der völlig falsche Weg, sorry.

1. Die Normalisierung rein auf Basis des Spitzenpegels zieht den Dynamikumfang einer Aufnahme nicht in Betracht. Eine sehr dynamische Aufnahme enthält sowohl hohe Spitzenpegel als auch sehr niedrige Pegel. Die resultierende Lautheit kann trotzdem ausgesprochen niedrig sein, z.B. im Vergleich zu stark komprimierten Aufnahmen mit niedrigem Dynamikumfang und vergleichsweise niedrigem Spitzenpegel.

2. Die Suche nach dem Spitzenpegel in einer Aufnahme sagt nichts darüber aus, welche Frequenz den Spitzenpegel erzeugt. Hohe Frequenzen haben wesentlich weniger "Energie" als niedrige Frequenzen. Tiefere Frequenzen wirken schon bei niegrigerem Pegel lauter als hohe Frequenzen.

3. Sprachaufnahmen sind in der Regel wesentlich dynamischer als Musikaufnahmen (insbesondere Pop/Rock-Musik). Bei Sprachaufnahmen ist es keine gute Idee, sie zu "maximieren". Weder mittels heftiger Kompression, noch mittels Maximierung des Spitzenpegels. Bleib einfach in vernünftigem Rahmen, vielleicht funtioniert ja der Wert 89 ganz gut und die Reduktion der Lautheit verstärkt auch nicht das Rauschen in der Audiodatei.

4. Das "Dröhnen" kann ich natürlich schwer beurteilen, ohne es gehört zu haben ... und dementsprechend auch nicht sagen, was die Ursache dafür ist. Mögliche Ursachen sind aber z.B. dass die Sprachmischung nicht wirklich gut ist. Bei Sprachaufnahmen sollte immer ein HighPass-Filter dafür sorgen, dass das tieffrequente Rumpeln und Brummeln reduziert bzw. beseitigt wird. Die Cutoff-Frequenz kann dabei durchaus zwischen 80Hz und 120Hz (oder auch mal noch ein wenig höher) liegen. Eine weitere Ursache für das "Dröhnen" kann natürlich auch der Lautsprecher bzw. der Raum sein. Bestimmte Resonanzen, Raumnoden und Kammfilter-Effekte können bestimmte Frequenzen unangenehm verstärken und andere Frequenzen gleichzeitig auslöschen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Ist irgendwas zu laut bzw. übersteuert irgendwas, dann gibt es nur einen Weg ... Pegel runter. 
Tools wie MP3Gain sind darauf spezialisiert, ohnehin schon laute Musik bis an die technischen Limits noch lauter zu machen, absolute Amateur-Tools und Musikzerstörer. Wenn irgendwas z.B. über Kopf- oder Ohrhörer nicht laut genug wird ... andere (niedrigohmige) Kopf-/Ohrhörer kaufen oder einen besseren Kopfhörerverstärker.

Mehr Info zum Loudness War (Lautheitskrieg):
Loudness war – Wikipedia


----------

